# Unblocking Developer Mode



## MikeSchoop98 (Nov 1, 2019)

How do you unblock developer mode on HP Chromebook 11 G2 if its blocked by the original owner? (No switch and original owners login info is unknown.).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming that the device was obtained legally and fairly you contact the original owner.

Closing, as we can offer no further help.


----------

